# Decal Girl QUEST!



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

FYI my Kindle lovin' friends.
I just got this email from Decal Girl in response to my request for Quest for the K2!

YIPPIE--- makes me so happy

Eric

Dear Eric,

Thank you for contacting us.

Oh my gosh...we completely forgot about that design for the Kindle 2. I actually helped create that design so I will definitely add that to the list. We plan on adding about 20-40 designs each week until we have as many on there as we can.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Doh!  I just got done ordering "Blue Giant"!

How hard is it to cancel an order there?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> Doh! I just got done ordering "Blue Giant"!
> 
> How hard is it to cancel an order there?


Call them on the phone. They are very, very nice. They might be gone for the day (the business is in Lewes, Delaware) but call first thing in the morning and you should be fine.

Meanwhile, good job Eric on BIRDDOGGING the Quest skin!

L


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

**snort** "completely forgot"?  We've sent plenty of requests, I'd think.  LOL

Even though I really love Garden of Giverny now that it's on my K2, Quest is probably the next one I will order. So I'm glad to see it's still on the way!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

nelamvr6 said:


> Doh! I just got done ordering "Blue Giant"!
> 
> How hard is it to cancel an order there?


Send them an email. They're pretty good about getting back in touch as soon as they can. Or you could call them in the morning. Or keep the Blue Giant and then get the Quest when it comes out


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My son has Quest on his K1 and it looks really nice -- for anyone who wants a personal review 

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My son has Quest on his K1 and it looks really nice -- for anyone who wants a personal review
> 
> L


Your personal review means the world to me.
The Josei skin has some similar colors in it and my M-edge being Mocha with Saddle strap will really look great with Quest!

But meanwhile Josei is doing her job protecting my K2 and besides that she is VERY hot to look at.

Night my friends, time to shut down and off.
Eric


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

When I sent them an email requesting the Quest design, all I got back was a canned response that they were going to be adding more skins later.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> Your personal review means the world to me.
> The Josei skin has some similar colors in it and my M-edge being Mocha with Saddle strap will really look great with Quest!
> 
> But meanwhile Josei is doing her job protecting my K2 and besides that she is VERY hot to look at.
> ...


Good night, my friend. Have a good evening. Talk to you tomorrow!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I'm going to request the Quest for the ipod touch and iphone. 

Not that I've gotten an iphone yet, but I'm considering it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmm, if they con't put up Clovers soon I'd better email them.. or not.. I do have a nice growing wish list already.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Send them an email. They're pretty good about getting back in touch as soon as they can. Or you could call them in the morning. Or keep the Blue Giant and then get the Quest when it comes out


I think that's what I'll do, I suspect I'll love the Blue Giant anyway.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh snap... That's a really nice one! I think I might have gotten that instead of Orient if it had been available. Oh well, I'll check back in a few weeks and maybe get a couple more


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

The "Quest" looks great, but then again their skins are pretty high quality across the board. No complaints here.


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

Do any of the skins have the "words" on the buttons?  I can't seem to see them well enough on my tiny 11" monitor to tell.  Ha ha.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The DecalGirl skins do have words on the buttons.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I think this is the one I'm going to have to get to go with my saddle roof of heaven (when it gets here)
Thanks Eric


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

2 new skins just added ~ quest not one of them


----------



## stringbeanie (Feb 28, 2009)

chocochibi said:


> I think this is the one I'm going to have to get to go with my saddle roof of heaven (when it gets here)
> Thanks Eric


That is exactly the combination I planned. I think it will look awesome.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

QUEST is availble now for the K2

I of course put my order in.
But...

I must say looking at the design of the K1 and the K2 version side by sie I think I prefer the K1.
The K2 might be looking too "balanced" for me.

But I will withhold final judgment until I see it in person.

(There is another design I had not seen before which I might go for IF I decide against Quest.
It is called "Epicenter" if anyone is interested in looking it up.
Oh heck wait a minute and I will post pics...

I am back...

Check these out.

K2 QUEST:









K1 QUEST:









K2 EPICENTER:









I also had another idea...
Use Zen Revisited for the front of my K2:









And then use Zen (original) for the backside of my K2:









Have I become obsessed?

Eric


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Go with Quest, Eric. It's gorgeous and I like the K2 interpretation.

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:



> Go with Quest, Eric. It's gorgeous and I like the K2 interpretation.
> 
> L


Thank you L.

Wink... EL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> Have I become obsessed?
> 
> Eric


Yes.  But you have plenty of company!

You're right, the K1 design of Quest is a little more attractive with its offset design. I'd still go with it though.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm liking the stuff I see in this tread. The Quest does look good.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Count me in on the newly-Quested.  I actually prefer the K2 Quest.  Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree with Leslie.. Quest.

And you're not obsessed, you're ENABLED!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> FYI my Kindle lovin' friends.
> I just got this email from Decal Girl in response to my request for Quest for the K2!
> 
> YIPPIE--- makes me so happy
> ...


So, when's the party?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

In a month or two when I tire of Orient, I may just have to get a couple more... Quest will definitely be on the list. I dig Epicenter too!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

now I am thinking I need a darker cover...comments?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

ladyknight33 said:


> now I am thinking I need a darker cover...comments?


I would wait until you have the skin installed and live with it for a couple of days.
I think it will look great.

I also think it will look great with a darker M-edge (primarily) because mine IS darker.
I think it is called Mocha w/ saddle strap.

Once I have installed the Quest skin I will post pictures with my I pod and touch as well all skinned.

EL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The K2 Quest does look different than my KK version, but I think it still looks great.


----------



## Vorpaks (Feb 20, 2009)

Very pretty! I can see what you mean by too balanced but I can also see why they did it.

K1 the background globe has the continents going left to right while in the foerground they are going from south to noth with no globe. So you have a flat map imposed on a round globe effect -- very cool.

K2 the continents flow off one globe and onto another globe that is rotated just right, so you have a flat map created by two intertwined globes -- different but also very cool. Kind of an Esher feel about it. Uniformity that creates cognitive dissonance.

I like them both. 

K2 QUEST:









K1 QUEST:


----------

